# Cologne and Phantasialand



## bofb (May 29, 2008)

Planning a trip to Cologne at Easter and would like to take the kids to Phantasialand at Bruhl. Any info regarding stellplatze or campsites would be gratefully received.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

I've not been personally but have had a scan around and...

The Stellplatz is just off the A553 Junc2 (Bruhl Sud exit) on Berggeistrasse
Coords - 50.799067N 6.878750E

€12.50 Per unit per night, limited hook ups, no advance booking.

Hopefully the following links will work...

>location map<

>Phantasialand stellplatz info<

There is also a campsite nearby...

>MHF Database entry<

http://www.camping-koeln.de/index.php?lng=en&nav=index

...and another one here...

http://www.camping-berger-koeln.de/english/camping_berger_anfahrt.html

Pete


----------



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

Lived in Germany in the 80's and use to go to Phantasialand regularly. Best theme park I've ever been to outside of America. You & the kids should enjoy it. Don't know of any campsites to recommend but from experience German campsites are usually very good.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

have been to Cologne and Phantasialand many times: It is a "phantastic" place indeed, however I (and my daughter who, being now 14, is more an expert in such matters...) would still prefer "Europapark". But this is too far away from Cologne.

Regarding overnighting, be aware that Phantasialand's own stellplatz site is not only rather expensive (EUR 12.50 without hookup or water), but also a bit noisy due to the adjacent autobahn.

So if you have bikes with you, or don't mind a 4.5 km walk, then I would recommend the stellplatz at Erftstadt-Liblar. From there you can reach Phantasialand via said 4.5 kilometres. All on well-maintained forest paths, so no problem even for young kids. Plus it is much cheaper, rather quiet and has hookup and a sanitary post. The adjacent restaurant "Ville-Express" (inside an old steam train!) is also highly recommended.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

